# Chameleon Species? from Cameroon



## stvnenator (Feb 10, 2009)

Just wondering if someone here can idea the species of this chameleon. i believe it is from cameroon


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a quadracormis


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey there. Julio is correct.  That is a Four-horned Chameleon (Trioceros quadricornis quadricornis). I also found where that picture originated from.

Chameleons and Turtles and Snakes, oh my! - Aquaria Central


It is a little ways down on the page. There are some other cool chameleon pictures on there too. I've always liked the species Rhampholeon acuminatus...


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

that guyon aquaria central has some amazing herps


----------

